# conector de salida de video digital



## ninet (Feb 9, 2007)

Saludos:
El asunto es que tengo una placa marca soltek modelo sl-65me, la cual tiene un conector parecido al bus ide de color amarillo. Según el manual es una salida de video digital, pero no encuentro el conector ni documentación por ningún sitio. Alguien tiene alguna información al respecto , a sí como donde localizar dicho conector. Supongo que como la grafica la lleva integrada, esta salida permirá conectar otro monitor/televisor.


----------



## JV (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola ninet, supongop que es la salida digital que viene en las placas de video para conectar los monitores LCD, creo que se llama DVI, lo que tiene esta salida es que no convierte la señal digital en analogica para mandarla al monitor LCD para que luego este la convierta en digital nuevamente con la perdida de calidad que conlleva.

Saludos..


----------



## williamb (Feb 12, 2007)

ninet, el conector es ARP y sirve para conectar targetas de video de alta velocidad,




williamb


----------

